

Principles For Designing Smartwatches - sp332
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3022457/5-surprising-principles-for-designing-smartwatches

======
jdn
The point about small displays being the same in many ways as big displays was
great, until the rather confusing conclusion. If both have in common that they
are more suited for consuming information rather than accomodating
interaction, how is a smartwatch, a small display, an excellent tool for
interacting with a TV?

